# My First Weanling!!! <3



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some short videos of my MuddBaby...


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ahh your so lucky.. I adore cremello's. He's real cute : ]


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I'm assuming he's related to the other cremello in the pictures? If that's anything to go by he'll grow up to be *gorgeous*. 
_


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, that's his dam. =]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The first video when he curls his lip is so CUUUUUTE!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's adorable!!!!! Congrats!!! I am looking at getting a cremello paint as well.  I can't wait to see yours as he grows up!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a lovely looking boy. Congrats


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats! He is super CUTE!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> The first video when he curls his lip is so CUUUUUTE!


I agree...he must really like the smell of fly spray!!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

awww, he's gorgeous !! congratulations !


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much, everyone! 

Many more pictures to come!!

I can't wait to see what he grows up to be! =]


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

congrats on your boy


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I love babies. They're so full of personality and spunk. Good luck with the little guy. He's precious.


----------

